# OCDC.....Tommy Emmanuel style boogie original



## Bachololic (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi,

Here's my latest effort, a Tommy Emmanuel style boogie. 
I really love Tommy's playing so I wanted to create my own take on his boogie piece. In addition I made it so the chords are at times drawn out over the bass line to try and have the effect of two guitars rather than just adding the ska strokes. 
I hope you enjoy my little ditty...







Thanks for listening,

Chris


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2018)

Wow! Nice playing.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Great picking !!!!


----------



## Bachololic (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks folks for the kind words and likes.


----------



## John Reilly (Apr 7, 2018)

I like that one Chis !


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

great control and articulation!


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Killer as always.


----------



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)

Sweet! Very nicely done!


----------



## Bachololic (Jan 27, 2014)

John Reilly said:


> I like that one Chis !





dgreen said:


> great control and articulation!





sambonee said:


> Killer as always.





AlBDarned said:


> Sweet! Very nicely done!


Thanks folks, glad you enjoyed it.

Chris


----------

